# Africans & rainbows



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I just found an article on keeping rainbows with Africans:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/ranson_african cichlids and plants.html

Anyone try this or have comments?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've kept Tangs quite successfully rainbows, and some less aggressive Haps.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I tried to keep some Rainbow Fish with cichlids, but was..unsuccessful..the cichlids "wiped" them out.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

css virginia said:


> I tried to keep some Rainbow Fish with cichlids, but was..unsuccessful..the cichlids "wiped" them out.


It might be beneficial for you to tell us which "cichlids" that you had that they didn't work out with.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> css virginia said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to keep some Rainbow Fish with cichlids, but was..unsuccessful..the cichlids "wiped" them out.
> ...


** Mbuna and Tangs. I didn't have any Victorians at that time. The Rainbow Fish that I had were Bosemani and Glossolepis Incisus. They were nice in the tank-but it lasted only for a short time. They were often chased, nipped and attacked until they were killed.  (Lasted appx. 2-weeks) **


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of adding a school of barbs or rainbows to my 255G tall when I get it going


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Strangely enough i've had success keeping threadfin rainbows with cyprichromis, compressiceps, leleupis and occies.

I've also been able to keep Melanotaenia splendida/australis with red zebras, saulosi, labidochromis sp. hongi and tropheops sp. redfin. Although i did have them in a 300+ gallon pond, so maybe that's why i was successful there.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im currently keeping occies, julies, calvus' with about 6 rainbows in my 50G breeder. Everyone gets along great.

sorry for the camera phone pic but you get the idea.


----------



## Champ (Jul 31, 2008)

I've kept schools of Bosemani and Red New Guinea Rainbows, along with Giant Danios as dither fish.

Never lost a single one.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm keeping some Blue New Guinea Rainbows in with a calvus and some Aulonocranus dewindti in a 55g. Going great so far.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I have seen several tank keep rainbows with cichlids. Given enough room to swim, rainbows often do very well.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I have 9 rainbows in my 125 and they have thrived. I have a mix of Dwarf Neon and Boesmani. The cichlids I have are Elongatus, Afra Cobue, OB Zebra, Maingano, Salousi and labs. No one seems to bother them. Before I added them my cichlids kept to the rocks a LOT. Once I added them, the cichlids became brave and now you can see that I have a tank full of fish.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm going to try a group of Puntius denisonii (AKA red line shark, torpedo barb, denison barb) It will be an expensive experiment but I love the look of the fish and I wanted a school of something in my tank. If that doesn't work out than rainbows are my next choice.


----------

